
A fleet of trucks just drove themselves across Europe - mhb
http://qz.com/656104/a-fleet-of-trucks-just-drove-themselves-across-europe/
======
simula67
Discussed yesterday :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11457265](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11457265)

------
terda12
Damn, I can't imagine how many truck drivers would lose their jobs if this
actually became a working thing. Maybe they still need drivers for tricky
situations like going down a hill or driving in a congested area.

------
akhatri_aus
That would be very annoying to overtake on a single lane road.

~~~
poolbath1
In theory they would be going the speed limit, which means overtaking them
would require breaking the speed limit and therefore the law. Yes it will be
annoying for those that want to drive faster than the speed limit.

~~~
unfamiliar
Driving over the speed limit is legal when overtaking, at least in the UK. To
limit overtaking to the speed limit would be incredibly unsafe.

~~~
kevinbowman
Erm, no, no it isn't... I can't find anything official saying that it isn't,
but I can find lots of discussion forum posts of people saying that it isn't
legal. The only references to it being at all permitted which I can find are
(a) that a long time ago it was taught that the fast lane on a motorway
allowed speeding (which it doesn't), or (b) that a speeding fine can only be
issued if your average speed is measured over 2/3 mile (therefore more than an
overtaking distance) however the prevalence of speed cameras in the UK would
seem to disprove this.

In summary: no, you're not allowed to speed in the UK when overtaking.

